
The Datacenter as a Computer: Designing Warehouse-Scale Machines - tzhenghao
https://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/10.2200/S00874ED3V01Y201809CAC046
======
thinkersilver
It was this paper and John Wilkes' talk at QCon Lon 2015 on Borg/Omega that
helped me understand the architecture and motivation behind K8S, Mesos, Spark
and so on.

It's a good paper and definitely worth the read.

~~~
bandwitch
It's actually a book.

------
Isamu
This is an expanded version in case you were wondering:

>The third edition reflects four years of advancements since the previous
edition and nearly doubles the number of pictures and figures. New topics
range from additional workloads like video streaming, machine learning, and
public cloud to specialized silicon accelerators, storage and network building
blocks, and a revised discussion of data center power and cooling, and uptime.

------
alexval
Does anyone have this? Is it worth the $60?

~~~
tzhenghao
Direct link to pdf:
[https://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/pdf/10.2200/S00874ED3V01Y...](https://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/pdf/10.2200/S00874ED3V01Y201809CAC046)

You can download it via the parent link too. The link to ^^ is somewhere on
the right.

